
Destroying cancer cells using electromagnetic resonance frequencies - chmike
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w0_kazbb_U
======
gus_massa
From the description:

> _NOTE FROM TED: Please do not look to this talk for medical advice. We 've
> flagged this talk, which was filmed at a TEDx event, because it appears to
> fall outside TEDx's content guidelines. Resonant Frequency Therapy has not
> been proven effective by scientific research._

